# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  Корпоративные тарифы связи Мегафон, Билайн, МТС, все регионы

## mariya-tarify

*Предлагаем корпоративные тарифы связи Мегафон, Билайн, МТС, Ростелеком, Теле2.
Работаем с ноября 2015, много отзывов в нашей группе вконтакте.
*
Вот лишь некоторые из наших тарифов:

У нас есть Билайн премиальный с новым красивым номером, переход со своим номером и переход с других операторов.
5000 минут, 5000 смс, 20 гб интернета + бесплатные входящие заграницей за 650 руб в месяц

Линейка МТС Умный бизнес для любых регионов.

Наш эксклюзив, тариф Премиум Ростелеком. Безлимитные звонки по всей России, 12 гб интернета, 1500 смс. Абонентская плата 450 руб в месяц. Домашний регион СПб, но высылаем симкарты по всей России. Тариф работает на вышках Теле2.

Легендарный тариф смарт для своих от МТС
600 минут, 600 смс, 10 Гб за 200 руб в месяц

Широкий ассортимент тарифов Мегафон на новые номера, переход со своим номером и переход с других операторов. Есть красивые номера.

*Узнать актуальную информацию и оставить заявку можно по телефону: +79256047499 (whatsapp/viber).*

----------

